# C5 Newb



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i just got my 4.2 last week
























as expected, she's fully loaded, and the one cool option is that the auto trans is bad







so i get to investigate installing a 6spd! yeahhh baby!! 
the 18" enkei's are staying long enough for me to get 19's... but what i get... is a surprise


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: C5 Newb (derracuda)*

car looks great man.. I love the white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks







it would seem to me that white is kind of a rare color for this car. most people opt for the fancier colors when dropping the kind of cash these cost new!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I've never seen a white 2.7t.. I've seen alot of 3.0's and and few 4.2's in that color.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: C5 Newb (derracuda)*

car looks nice in white man. i have a silver one but if i wouldve came across a white thats what i would have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what suspension?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: C5 Newb (derracuda)*

Nice ride, nice wheels too.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks guys








it just has H&R's on it. i'm not sure if they'll be permanent or if i'll go with some adjustable coilover setup.
BTW, the wheels are forsale if anyone's interested. i need to raise $$ for my new rims


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: C5 Newb (derracuda)*

i seem to be drooling


----------



## Matthew_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_I've never seen a white 2.7t.. I've seen alot of 3.0's and and few 4.2's in that color.

I happen to own one - and it took months to find. Even at that it required a flight and drive home of 900 miles, but the price was right so I made the deal. It seems black and silver are extremely popular, and I just wanted to be a little different. I don't usually think much about white, but it just looks good on this car for some reason (and is incredibly easy to keep looking good).
I should detail it up and work on getting some pics.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Matthew_Phoenix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matthew_Phoenix* »_
I should detail it up and work on getting some pics.

yes, yes you should


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I wanted those fenders so bad when I ordered my car, just could'nt deal with the auto. had to go with the 2.7t, yep polar white it is. hope you are serious about the manual conversion!!!! keep us in the loop.. enjoy that V8.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

tried to upload a pic of mine that I found, from winter treffen 02'-when I just got it. but no luck yet. will get some current shots when I get a new digi. my current camera smells like crown royal? don't remember wtf happened?










_Modified by thestryker at 7:10 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...0.gif
i could not get the zoomed in pic to take, I NEED HELP!!
best I could do with my knowledge.







the gti next to it is also mine.
the only things done to the a6 at that time, was springs and intake. it was brand spankin new.
_Modified by thestryker at 7:18 PM 6-29-2007_


_Modified by thestryker at 7:23 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i'll keep you guys tuned into my manual swap. most of the details will be posted in my main project thread on motorgeek though


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

what parts and from which car are you planning on using cuz i would love to make mine manua.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_what parts and from which car are you planning on using cuz i would love to make mine manua.









that's what i'm working on right now


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

wheee haw! these wheels should be on the way today or tomorrow! 19x8.5's


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i made me some exhaust tips today


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

very nice work on the tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Perhaps (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

how much for the 18's
[email protected]


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

if it's the enkei's you're interested in... they're sold. sorry :\


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: C5 Newb (derracuda)*

I could use and upgrade!!! helpme find some wheels!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...65647


_Modified by KINETIC1 at 2:46 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: C5 Newb (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_I could use and upgrade!!! helpme find some wheels!!!]

http://search.ebay.com/audi-ri...mZR40








...some here too http://www.vaglinks.com


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

well guys... i got the wheels i reeeeeeally wanted... it took some string pulling, but i think it'll be worth it







i'm in CA with the wheels and my old car, so i had to test fit them on it. but they'll be on the A6 probably this weekend


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

shazaam!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

update time! 
i'm going down the dark path... literally







i decided to black out the aluminum trim on this car. the anodizing is going weird and won't polish out very well, so it's all good in my book







i only had time today for the trunk piece, but it looks good so far. 
















i also decided on refinishing the wheels
























and i smoked the side markers as well for good measure


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Hey Derracuda, just a suggestion...lose the S6 badge. It's cool to debadge, but to rebadge is a no no.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i didn't rebadge it. the PO did. i'll likely pull it off as i'm a badge minimalist anyhow.


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

get that s6 badge off and black out the rings


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (abnj723)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abnj723* »_...and black out the rings

uuuumm, no.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

man that car is lookin good, well done!!!


----------

